# www.TCProimages.com



## TCimages (Oct 9, 2007)

ok, so I finally went with a hosting service to maybe help me sell a picture or two.  
I kept it very simple.  I created a simple banner to replace the smugmug stuff.  

Let me know what you think


----------



## TCimages (Oct 14, 2007)

ok, a shameless bump for some feedback.  Thanks


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 17, 2007)

You've got some good pictures on there and I find it easy to navigate. The only thing I'm not a fan of is the green text, but then I'm a monochrome misery anyway 

Cheers, Lol


----------



## TCimages (Oct 18, 2007)

thank you for the comments and looking.


----------

